# simply nourish????



## vangheluwec (Jun 2, 2012)

the person at petsmart recommended this for my dog i have only had a dog about a month so im wondering if it is a good or bad food for her?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

vangheluwec said:


> the person at petsmart recommended this for my dog i have only had a dog about a month so im wondering if it is a good or bad food for her?


Since I don't think that is a brand anyone here would suggest, you may want to look at this thread: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I fed Lola Simply Nourish when I first brought her home. It isn't the greatest but it is a decent mid grade food. There are better brands but it isn't terrible. They push it at Petsmart because it is their own brand.


----------



## vangheluwec (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you so much i have only had my dog about a month so im trying to find a good food for her.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's lots of good food out there, kibble and can. i feed my dog kibble
but i add can food as a topping. i add a lot of other things to my dogs
kibble.


----------

